# Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben



## Ryu (25. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab da ma ne Frage wegen meinem Teich und die Sufu konnt mir da auch nich helfen...

ich hab nen (noch) kleinen teich von keine ahnung wieviel qubik(?)
an den hab ich jetzt ne leitung mit grundwasser angeschlossen. Wir ham hinterm haus nen großen berg dessen gefälle sich etwa 2km bis hinter unser Haus zieht (also am Haus Tiefster punkt) Das grundwasser läuft Gnaz Jährig etwa gleich gut.

Meine frage ist jetzt ist das gutes wasser für meine Goldfische,Kois und Karpfen oder nicht?

seit dem ich das angeschlossen habe ist das wasser zu 100% klar bis runter auf den Boden.

Über antworten würde ich mich freuen,werde demnächst noch bilder dazu hochladen.

Gruß Ryu


----------



## Janski (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Tach Ryu,

frag mal CoolNiro, der hat ne ganze Teichlandschaft mit Grundwasser am laufen.


Auf jeden Fall erstmal Wasser auf die wichtigsten Werte überprüfen.



MfG
Jan


----------



## Ryu (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hier noch Bilder zu dem Teich

Der teich an sich
 

Grundwasser zulauf
 

Einer der Kois
 

Wirklich sehr klares Wasser
 


und wegen den wasserwerten:

pH: 6,8
KH:3°d
GH:>6°d
NO²-NO³:0-10


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo Ryu:Willkommen2
toll Dein Wasser, tausendmal besser als meins, denn ich hab eisenhaltiges Grundwasser, also immer braun !!! Meinen Kois geht es trotzdem gut weil die Werte okay sind. Ich wäre froh, wenn meins soooo klar wäre.


----------



## Ryu (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

@jolantha: Dankööschön 

hab ma noch ne frage, ich spiel mit dem gedanken
meinen teich und seinen doppelt so großen anbau
mit kies auszukleiden.
Muss ich dabei etwas beachten (wie sorte des kieses oder menge etc.)?


Gruß Ryu


----------



## rut49 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo Ryu,
Ich habe auch Kies im Teich, von klein bis groß, und hier im Forum wurde das für u. wider schon oft diskutiert. Meine Meinung dazu: zuerst sieht der Teich nicht so "nackt" aus und der Kies ist schön sauber. Nach einem Jahr (oder eher) wirst du feststellen, dass sich darin nur Dreck sammelt, nach weiteren Jahren siehst du vom  Kiesel nix mehr, es sei denn, du benutzt ständig einem Schlammsauger.
Ich würde N I E mehr Kies in meinen Teich schütten.
LG Regina


----------



## jolantha (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo Ryu
ich stimme Rut49 vollkommen zu, ich habe nur in meinem Pflanzklärteich Kies drin, und hbae grade wieder 2 tage entschlammen hinter mir. Den meisten Kies benutze ich jetzt als Außenumrandung, strahlend weiss und sauber !!. Im Teich voll mit Schlamm und stinkend ! Habe jetzt nur noch so viel drin, daß mir die Pflanzen nicht umfallen.


----------



## Ryu (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Ok __ merk schon bringt´s wo nich so...

Aber wenn ich im neuen Teich nur die Ufer Bete mit Hünerdraht Körbe mach un da den kies rein mach (und zwischenrein noch Pflanzen) sollte es ja nicht zu problematisch werden oder?


----------



## Annett (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hi.

Wozu überhaupt den Kies? 
Man kann einen Teich auch so bauen, dass feineres Substrat wie Sand liegen bleibt. Da kann nicht soviel Mulm drin hängen bleiben, wie im Kies.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mal eine kleine Buddelpause einlegen und mir ein paar der Fachbeiträge zu Gemüte führen. Wenn Du dann zu den Einzelheiten Fragen hast, helfen wir Dir natürlich gern weiter.


----------



## Ryu (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

@Anett:
Ok ich beles mich noch mal weiter,is halt echt ne masse an zeug zum durchlesen,wo man nich gleich weiss ob es das ist was man sucht (ja die Sufu nutze ich^^)

Noch mal auf meine frage mit dem grundwasser zufluss, hat da jemand erfahrungen?
Die werte die ich gepostet hab sind meinem jetzigen kentnissstand doch ok oder?

Gruß Ryu


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo Ryu,
ist alles Philosophie, aber ich finde es gibt kein gesünderes und
natürlicheres System als mit Grundwasserspeisung. Vorausgesetzt
das Wasser ist gut und so siehts auf Deinen Bildern aus.
Bei mir klappt das prima und läuft stabil, Wasserwerte immer bestens
und glasklares Wasser, gesunde Tiere und Pflanzen.
Ich hab feinen gewaschenen Kies im Teich, sonst gar kein
Substrat und setze meine Pflanzen einfach nur in den Kies.
Gruß
Andy


----------



## archie01 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo
Ein permanenter Zufluß von Grundwasser in guter Qualität eröffnet dir die Möglichkeit auch anspruchsvollere Arten z.B. Salmoniden zu halten.... 
Das hätte ich auch gerne......

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Ryu (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

@CoolNiro
Ja das dacht ich mir auch so,das dass grund wasser wenn die quali stimmt doch das beste sein müsste.Ich hatte mich hier schon mal umgeschaut wegen den wasser werten, mit meinen lieg ich doch noch relativ gut,solang sie nicht stark schwanken oder?

Und ich wollt dich eh noch fragen ob du bei deinem system,was übrigens ma echt klasse aussieht(!) zusätzlich nen filter dran hast oder nur durch Pflanzen und Kies filterst?

@archie01

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht,muss ich ma schauen was sich so findet.Bei uns in der Bach gibt es z.b schöne Forellen...


----------



## jrewing4 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo,
ich bin kein Freund von dem befüllen mit Grundwasser oder Wasser vom Dach.
Läuft das Wasser permanent zu, oder willst Du nur auffüllen?
Wenn auf dem Berg keine Landwirtschaft betrieben wird, könnte es bei Dir funktionieren, ansonsten besteht immer die Gefahr, das Du Düngemittel oder Pflanzengifte in den Teich bekommst. Auch bei biologischer Düngung mit Kuhmist können die Nitrat- und Nitritwerte im Grundwasser richtig groß werden.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Sveni (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Teich mit Grundwasser betreiben*

Hallo Ryu,

ich betreibe seit gut 4 Jahren meinen Teich mit Schichtenwasser.
Ähnlich wie bei dir, liegt unser Grundstück direkt am Hang/Waldrand. 
Durch eine relativ massive Lehmschicht, bei ca. 1,20m tiefe, versickert das Wasser nicht sondern fließt ab/staut sich. Am Grundstücksende/höchster Punkt haben wir zwei Brunnen (ca. 2m tief),
die miteinander verbunden sind. Ist der erste Brunnen voll, läuft das Wasser in den zweiten.
Von dort aus über Hauswasserversorgung in 2 je 1500l Tanks unterirdisch zur Nutzung als Brauchwasser.
Sind diese beiden Tanks gefüllt, läuft vom 2.Brunnen automatisch der Überlauf durch ein Rohrsystem, unter der Einfahrt zum Grundstück, in den Teich. Das sind ca. 500l/24h.
Dieses Wasser läuft erst durch den Teichfilter und von dort in den Teich.

Habe damit durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Einziger Schwachpunkt ist die relativ kalte Temperatur des zufließenden Wasser´s. Hier bastle ich aber gerade an einer Lösung!

Grüße
Sveni


----------

